# Certificate III in Captive Animals



## nathando2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

HI, i was thinking of doing this course Certificate III in Captive Animals and here are the prerequisites:


You must be currently employed as an animal keeper in a zoo, theme park (with animals), aquarium or wildlife park for a minimum of 15 hours per week.
Your workplace must hold a minimum of four of the six major animal groups.
Have an appropriately qualified workplace supervisor in your workplace.

that being said can those reading this help me out with some places that could help me with this... even if its volunteer work... and if it helps im from melbourne.


----------



## timske (Dec 13, 2011)

ring up some zoo's around melb or try the tafe and see if you could do it while working at a pet shop maybe


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 21, 2011)

this is the hard bit finding and maintining the hours for the coarse,i did cert 3 Captive animals.A pet shop does not qualify as experiance for the coarse.You would be surprised the types of places there are out there you can volunteer at,you just have to keep trying contacting anything you can think of. Good luck


----------



## Eddie2257 (Dec 21, 2011)

im doing my cert 2 next year, nathando call up wildlife parks and zoos and most are always keen for volenters, i was a volly at walk about park for a while up on the central coast and loved it!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 21, 2011)

nathando2010 said:


> HI, i was thinking of doing this course Certificate III in Captive Animals and here are the prerequisites:
> 
> You must be currently employed as an animal keeper in a zoo, theme park (with animals), aquarium or wildlife park for a minimum of 15 hours per week.
> Your workplace must hold a minimum of four of the six major animal groups.
> ...


According to Certificate III in Captive Animals Vic and Certificate III in Captive Animals QLD it is only recommended that you have access to a captive animal workplace.​


----------



## snakehandler (Dec 22, 2011)

We have had staff complete their Cert. II here with us this year and are open to new enthusiastic people, forward a resume if your interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sezzle1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm doing my Cert III now in QLD and you must be EMPLOYED in a zoo/ sanctuary/ wildlife demonstrating business etc. I have friends that volunteer more than 15hrs a week at a zoo and their application was rejected because they're not actaully employed. You have to be able to handle animals and give public presentations and have access to enclosures etc. Bit of a catch 22 really. You need to be employed to do the course but you need (very highly regarded) a qualification to get a job  Ive already been to uni and done my Bachelors and Honours in Science so thats what gave me the edge in getting my job


----------

